# Ice Fishing Sunday?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The wife doesn't want me going out on early ice solo... My trip for Sunday fell through looking for someone who wants to go out ice fishing on Sunday am 1/2 day trip. I have all the gear you would need shoot me a P.M. if you would be up for a trip!


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

i have been itching to get out, and trying to break my wife in for it too. Bought an ice tent, for her...... and some boots for her to try. Now just to get out. Might have to go try Scofield tomorrow if I can convince her.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe next time.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow i cant believe the ice is coming i am starting to itch and get out i just need the ice to thicken up for this fat guy


----------

